# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Myllymäen Kuljetus

## Nak

Myllymäki aloitti vuodenvaihteessa lentokentällä ilmaiset hotellikuljetukset ja nyt koskelon raskoneella seisoi jostain tähän käyttöön hankittu vuonna 2011 käyttöönotettu Crossway LE NIN-704.

----------


## Zambo

> Myllymäki aloitti vuodenvaihteessa lentokentällä ilmaiset hotellikuljetukset ja nyt koskelon raskoneella seisoi jostain tähän käyttöön hankittu vuonna 2011 käyttöönotettu Crossway LE NIN-704.


Tuliko Crosswayta useampi kappale? Hotelliajo taitaa vaatia 2 tai 3 autoa liikenteeseen.

----------


## Nak

> Tuliko Crosswayta useampi kappale?


Tuo oli ainoa, jonka raskoneella näin. Ei se silti sano, etteikö niitä voisi olla enemmän  :Smile:  En ole lentokentän suunnilla käynyt aikoihin, joten en tiedä millä kalustolla tätä ajoa on ylipäänsä hoidettu.
 Lopettiko Pohjolan Matka ajot vai ajaako sekin siellä vielä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Lopettiko Pohjolan Matka ajot vai ajaako sekin siellä vielä?


Pohjolan Matka hävisi liikenteen kilpailutuksessa Myllymäelle.

----------


## antti

Mielenkiintoinen firma tämä Myllymäen Kuljetus, viime vuoden vaihteessa oli 114 katsastus voimassa -bussia, 37 yli 10 tonnin autoa ja 77 pienempää. Osa autoista Isso Oy:n ja osa Talma-Bus´n nimissä. Lisäksi firmalla on kait toistakymmentä taksia Taksicab´n ja Viljo Tirri Oy:n nimissä. Sekä pienpakettiautoja mm Vantaan ruokajakeluajossa. Että melkoisesti autoja siihen nähden mitä niitä näkyy liikkuvan.

----------


## aki

Eilen kun odotin 61:n bussia Tikkurilantien ja Tietotien kulmassa, niin näin sinisen Volvo 7000:n kääntyvän Robert Hubertin tieltä Tikkurilantielle ja siitä edelleen Lentoasemantielle kentän suuntaan. Olin sen verran kaukana etten tarkemmin bussia nähnyt mutta saattoi olla helbin sarjasta 14-22 tai 9912-9932. Olisiko yksi näistä mennyt myllymäelle juuri noihin kentän ja hotellien välisiin kuljetuksiin?

----------


## kuukanko

> Olin sen verran kaukana etten tarkemmin bussia nähnyt mutta saattoi olla helbin sarjasta 14-22 tai 9912-9932. Olisiko yksi näistä mennyt myllymäelle juuri noihin kentän ja hotellien välisiin kuljetuksiin?


HelB 19 kuulemma on suhannut siellä muutaman päivän, mutta taitaa olla vain vuokralla sen aikaa, kun Irisbus on Raskoneella korjattavana.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> En ole lentokentän suunnilla käynyt aikoihin, joten en tiedä millä kalustolla tätä ajoa on ylipäänsä hoidettu.


Pohjolan Matka ajoi hotellikuljetuksia Scaloilla 120 (ICZ-946) ja 167 (RUI-597).

----------


## Lasse

http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...-704+Lasse.jpg

----------


## Karosa

> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...-704+Lasse.jpg


Missä sinisissä väreissä tuo on ollut? Ei kai vaan HSL?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Overdriver

> Missä sinisissä väreissä tuo on ollut? Ei kai vaan HSL?


Se oli ihan kauttaaltaan tuon sinisen värin peitossa.

----------


## kuukanko

Onkohan Karosan kuvaama Myllymäen Arway uusi vai uitettu?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onkohan Karosan kuvaama Myllymäen Arway uusi vai uitettu?


Käyttöönotto syyskuussa 2010, ensirekisteröinti marraskuussa 2013. Omistajana tanskalainen importfirma.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Myllymäen häkissä vantaalla autojen välissä seisoo Omniexpress ja jos oikein katoin niin kokovalkoinen ja 360 Omni. Onkohan tullut uusi  :Laughing:

----------


## Zambo

> Myllymäen häkissä vantaalla autojen välissä seisoo Omniexpress ja jos oikein katoin niin kokovalkoinen ja 360 Omni. Onkohan tullut uusi


Voisiko olla niitä Virosta tänne uitettuja?

----------


## scaniaboy

Tuossa nin-704:ssä on repeytynyt takatarrasta pala ja näin yhteistyössä tarran eli varmasti ollut hsl tarroissa

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Voisiko olla niitä Virosta tänne uitettuja?


Ne ex Lux expressin pelit on 340 omneja. Tosin en pidä mahdottumuutena että tuo olisi Virosta tuotu.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Omni sielä tarhassa osoittautui Scandic Wayn Omniksi, eli entinen LT-Buss Oy jonka nimi on muutettu Scandic Wayksi ja yritys ostettu Myllymäeltä.

----------


## bestcarrus

Joku scaniamaxi seisoo myllymäen varikolla

----------


## Miccoz

Vantaan sivistysvirasto tiedotti Wilmassa:



> Eräiden oppilasryhmien koulukuljetuksia Vantaalla hoitanut Myllymäen Kuljetus Oy on asetettu tänään 22.1.2015 konkurssiin.


Onko tästä samasta Myllymäestä kyse?

----------


## tkp

https://www.ytj.fi/yritystiedot.aspx...1547;1631;1678

----------


## Eppu

> Vantaan sivistysvirasto tiedotti Wilmassa:
> 
> 
> Onko tästä samasta Myllymäestä kyse?


Oho... Mitenkähän lie sitten kaluston laita? Kovin paljoa järkevää kaupattavaahan sieltä pihasta ei löydy, lähinnä enimmäkseen romua. Ja ilmeisesti Talma Busin autot menevät samalla kun sehän on Myllymäen omistama firma?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Oho... Mitenkähän lie sitten kaluston laita? Kovin paljoa järkevää kaupattavaahan sieltä pihasta ei löydy, lähinnä enimmäkseen romua. Ja ilmeisesti Talma Busin autot menevät samalla kun sehän on Myllymäen omistama firma?


Osa autoista on Isso Oy:n eli kaikkia autoja ei pureta/polteta tai myydä. Talma Bus on oma yhtiönsä ja omaa muutamia liikennelupia joten liiketoimi jatkuu Talma Bus nimisenä hyvin todennäköisesti. Myllymäen Kuljetus Oy:n mukana meni 160 joukkoliikennelupaa sekä muutamia Tavaraliikennelupia. Halli ja toimistokiinteistö jää ainakin vielä koska se on myös omana yhtiönään (Kiinteistö Oy Mittatie 27)

----------


## Karosa

Tänään bongasin pari Myllymäen autoa ajossakin, Turusta tuodun Citaron tilausajossa, sekä jonkun Iveco-pikkubussin.

----------


## Zambo

> Osa autoista on Isso Oy:n eli kaikkia autoja ei pureta/polteta tai myydä. Talma Bus on oma yhtiönsä ja omaa muutamia liikennelupia joten liiketoimi jatkuu Talma Bus nimisenä hyvin todennäköisesti. Myllymäen Kuljetus Oy:n mukana meni 160 joukkoliikennelupaa sekä muutamia Tavaraliikennelupia. Halli ja toimistokiinteistö jää ainakin vielä koska se on myös omana yhtiönään (Kiinteistö Oy Mittatie 27)


Toiminta jatkunee jossain muodossa, mutta merkittävä osa ajoista on ollut sopimusajoa, jotka ovat melko lailla sidottu sen voittaneeseen yritykseen Y-tunnuksella. Kuulemani mukaan ainakaan Vantaan kaupunki ei ollut suostunut sopimusten siirtoon Talmalle. 

Konkurssipesä jatkanee liikenteen pyörittämistä jonkun aikaa, tällainen kohde voi olla esim. lentokentän liikenne. Pesänhoitaja on muuten sama, joka hoiti Westendin Linjan jäämistön. Realisoitavaa firmassa tuskin on kovin paljon (euromääräisesti), mutta selvittämistä saattaa kaluston suhteen olla tekemistä senkin edestä.

Pahimman hintahäirikön poistuminen on kaiken kaikkiaan positiivinen uutinen.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tänään bongasin pari Myllymäen autoa ajossakin, Turusta tuodun Citaron tilausajossa, sekä jonkun Iveco-pikkubussin.


Tuo Citaro ei ole tilausajossa, vaan ihan lentokentän hotellibussina..Kilvissä lukee kuitenkin tilausajo  :Wink:

----------


## Miska

> Tuo Citaro ei ole tilausajossa, vaan ihan lentokentän hotellibussina..Kilvissä lukee kuitenkin tilausajo


Itseasiassa tuo Restelin hotellibussi lienee nimenomaan tilausajoa. Ei sillä ainakaan reittiliikennelupaa ole eikä se ole HSL:n ostoliikennettä.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...siin-vantaalla

----------


## Max

Meidän vammaisellemme tilattiin kerran koulukyyti Myllymäeltä. Ei mennyt putkeen. Jälkiselvittelyissä vielä yrittivät leimata meidät valehtelijoiksi. En jää kaipaamaan kyseistä firmaa.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Ensinmäiset autot konkurssihuutokaupassa

https://huutokaupat.com/fi/v/128435
https://huutokaupat.com/fi/v/128446

----------


## hana

> Toiminta jatkunee jossain muodossa, mutta merkittävä osa ajoista on ollut sopimusajoa, jotka ovat melko lailla sidottu sen voittaneeseen yritykseen Y-tunnuksella. Kuulemani mukaan ainakaan Vantaan kaupunki ei ollut suostunut sopimusten siirtoon Talmalle. 
> 
> Konkurssipesä jatkanee liikenteen pyörittämistä jonkun aikaa, tällainen kohde voi olla esim. lentokentän liikenne. Pesänhoitaja on muuten sama, joka hoiti Westendin Linjan jäämistön. Realisoitavaa firmassa tuskin on kovin paljon (euromääräisesti), mutta selvittämistä saattaa kaluston suhteen olla tekemistä senkin edestä.
> 
> Pahimman hintahäirikön poistuminen on kaiken kaikkiaan positiivinen uutinen.


Lentokentän hotellibussia näkyy ajavan Lehtimäen liikenne. Vantaan kaupunki on tehnyt väliaikaisen sopimuksen kuljetuksista Talma Bussin, Javatranssin ja Kajonin kanssa kunnes liikenne saadaan kilpailutettua myöhemmin uudelleen.

----------


## Spotteri51

> Lentokentän hotellibussia näkyy ajavan Lehtimäen liikenne. Vantaan kaupunki on tehnyt väliaikaisen sopimuksen kuljetuksista Talma Bussin, Javatranssin ja Kajonin kanssa kunnes liikenne saadaan kilpailutettua myöhemmin uudelleen.


Tänään hotellishuttle näytti olevan Lehtimäen 97, Volvo B12B/8700LE.  Tullut ehkä keltaisen Citaron tilalle.

----------


## hana

> Tänään hotellishuttle näytti olevan Lehtimäen 97, Volvo B12B/8700LE.  Tullut ehkä keltaisen Citaron tilalle.


Se keltainen Citaro oli konkurssiin menneen Myllymäen kuljetuksen.

----------


## Zambo

Kalustoa myydään vauhdilla: https://huutokaupat.com/fi/haku/?term=myllym%C3%A4en

Toki samaan aikaan Myllymäen busseilla ajellaan keikkaa. Mahdetaanko rahoja kierrättää Talman ja muiden firmojen kautta?

----------

